#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [草圖] 路過發個文

## 小黑貓

塗鴉個沙瓦~
然後洗洗睡WWW
是說感覺需要點朝氣!
希望武漢肺炎快快消失=7
台灣喃剝萬 =9

----------


## Kˍ

嗨！我是Ｋ！是前年加入的新獸～

！！沒想到竟然能在樂園看到沙瓦！
光是看到有人發文就很讓我驚訝了

很高興能看到你的圖！！

----------


## 白雨云

明亮的配色和筆刷觸感進一步強化了構圖的躍動感，角色本身也很可愛！

----------


## 小黑貓

TO:Kˍ 
大概是回來翻東西順道更新個文章之類的(思考
嘛~總之很高興你喜歡!謝謝

TO:白雨云 
厚塗真的很有趣!直覺性的上色故意選擇對比性較高的選色
就可以有這樣子的效果
少了細微的塗抹.上整個畫面有點草稿的感覺就是了

----------

